# Da sạm, mắt mệt mỏi sau 1 đêm không ngon giấc sẽ không còn là vấn đề nếu bạn biết 5 tuyệt kỹ này



## MoonLight (13/12/18)

*Đây là những lời khuyên về làm đẹp cực hữu ích cho những nàng công sở bận rộn, thiếu ngủ.*
Phụ nữ thời hiện đại luôn là đại diện của nhan sắc và tài năng. Thế nhưng, 2 tính từ đó cũng đồng nghĩa với một thời gian biểu bất tận. Công việc ở công ty và cả gia đình dường như chiếm trọn quỹ thời gian ít ỏi của phái đẹp, thậm chí lấn sang cả 8 tiếng dành cho giấc ngủ mỗi ngày. Và hậu quả tất yếu sau tiếng chuông báo thức uể oải mỗi sáng chính là đôi mắt thâm quầng cùng gương mặt phờ phạc mệt mỏi. Và để khắc phục khuôn mặt lờ đờ sau một đêm thiếu ngủ, các nàng hãy học ngay vài tips này. 

*Sử dụng thuốc nhỏ mắt*
Điểm dễ dàng nhận thấy nhất sau 1 đêm thiếu ngủ chính là đôi mắt đỏ thiếu sức sống do các mạch máu bị giãn ra. Tuy nhiên, bạn hoàn toàn có thể xóa tan nhược điểm này cực kì dễ dàng chỉ sau 2 phút với vài giọt thuốc nhỏ mắt. Vì vậy, hãy tập thói quen bổ sung thuốc nhỏ mắt vào túi xách của bạn để nhanh chóng lấy lại đôi mắt sáng trong tức thì nhé.




​*Cushion nhiều chức năng *
Các nàng công sở nên đặc biệt sắm cho mình một hộp cushion nhiều chức năng, vừa giúp che phủ tốt lại vừa giúp tăng cường sức sống cho làn da . Hãy chọn cushion tone sáng hơn da mặt một chút bởi nó sẽ giúp khuôn mặt bạn sáng bừng hơn, đặc biệt là vùng chữ T.












​*Kem mắt hoặc che khuyết điểm *
Mắt thâm quầng chính là hậu quả tất yếu và đáng sợ nhất của việc ít ngủ đối với phái nữ. Tuy nhiên, khi bạn đã có kem che khuyết điểm thì việc che giấu đôi mắt... "gấu trúc" là điều không mấy khó khăn. Loại kem này có tác dụng làm sáng vùng da quanh mắt, xua tan đi những dấu vết mệt mỏi nơi bầu mắt và phần bọng mắt dưới, mang lại vẻ đẹp tươi trẻ hơn cho khuôn mặt. Bên cạnh đó bạn nên dùng thêm kem mắt có đầu lăn kim loại để giúp làm giảm bọng mắt sưng. 




​*Xịt khoáng hoặc kem dưỡng ẩm *
Lý do chủ yếu khiến bạn nhìn thiếu sức sống chính là làn da mệt mỏi và thiếu nước. Bởi lẽ, việc thức khuya không những khiến da bạn mất đi độ ẩm cần thiết mà còn đẩy nhanh quá trình lão hóa. Giải pháp dành cho bạn chính là những chai xịt khoáng hoặc một số loại kem dưỡng cấp ẩm tức thì. Bên cạnh đó các nàng đừng quên bổ sung thêm nước để làn da luôn ẩm mượt nhé.




​*Son môi có dưỡng/bóng nhẹ hoặc dùng thêm son bóng*
Đôi môi tươi tắn căng mọng chính là điểm giúp khuôn mặt được bừng sáng. Lúc này, hãy tạm cất son lì hoặc kem lì mà thay vào đó là những thỏi son dưỡng có màu hoặc son bóng để tạo độ căng mướt cho đôi môi. 








_Cách tô son bóng xinh đẹp mùa lạnh. _​
_Nguồn: Theklog_​


----------

